# Percentage?



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

I'm new to goats (sort of, lol).. and I've seen a lot of people talking about "percentage" goats. What does this mean? I've especially seen it with people who have Boers. Thanks in advance!


----------



## deerbunnyfarm (Dec 14, 2015)

The percentage of Boer in them. If they're "percentage" than they're not purebred.


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Percentage means a percent of a certain breed in a goat.

So you can have: 
50% Kiko, 50% Boer or
5/8 Boer, 3/8 Kiko or
1/4 Nubian, 1/4 Saanen, 1/2 Boer

Percentage with Boers generally means they have some dairy in them.
I have a Boer doe that is 87.5% Boer, 12.5% Dairy.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

You can register percentage does with ABGA and USBGA (the Boer goat registries). 
So if you have an unregistered doe or buck, and breed them to a Fullblood or Purebred doe or buck, and you got doe kids, you could register them as 50% - you can not register a percentage buck, at least not with ABGA.

http://www.motesclearcreekfarms.com/asp/articles/percentage-of-offspring.asp


----------



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

All explained perfectly.


----------



## Val15 (Jan 15, 2015)

I bought a full blood boer billy last year. He is not registered as they didn't register him nor are his parents. Would he be eligible to be registered? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

No, at least one of the parents (generally the sire) has to be registered in order for any of the offspring to be eligible for registration.


----------



## Val15 (Jan 15, 2015)

Can I register his offspring? Confused, as the percentage offspring there is no mention that any have to be registered.


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

No, because he is not registered.

You have to have a registered buck in order to register any offspring. No way around it


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Well you could go with USBGA and get him registered NOA and that would put him at 50% but unless you have registered does then that would be pointless. Even then it still might be pointless really. If you have say a 75% doe and bred to him the kids would be 62.5% (and USBGA does it that way) so that's really not even worth paying the registration fees.....IMO
Now I have NOAed some does before and bred them to a 100% buck so their off spring was 75% instead of 50% but I'm really not sure if it was worth the money of NOA papers since I basically get the same price for 50&75%


----------



## Val15 (Jan 15, 2015)

Ok yes I understand now why people don't register them. LOL I don't know what the cost is but have heard it is expensive for dogs etc as you have to do all the pups. Or thats what I have been told. Cant afford to buy dogs that are registered and could not afford a registered Boer buck either. So I guess I will stick with my non registered animals like you say you can only sell them for what you can get.


----------



## deerbunnyfarm (Dec 14, 2015)

Well as far as registering goes... It is absolutely worthwhile when you have purebred animals with good lineage. But if you have unregistered animals with no proven lineage...well, you can't just magically make that animal purebred. Registration is for the improvement and preservation of the best, pure lines of the breed. For most breeds, that already includes all of the bloodlines it needs to include, so there's no point in adding mystery lines and muddying up the lineages. At that point you need to ask why you want your goats registered when they're not registered stock... If they're not improving the breed then they shouldn't be registered.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Val15 said:


> Ok yes I understand now why people don't register them. LOL I don't know what the cost is but have heard it is expensive for dogs etc as you have to do all the pups. Or thats what I have been told. Cant afford to buy dogs that are registered and could not afford a registered Boer buck either. So I guess I will stick with my non registered animals like you say you can only sell them for what you can get.


No it totally can be worth it especially on the higher % and full bloods. If you go onto ABGA and look at their fees it's really not that bad and it's not like dogs where you have to register all the off spring, you choose and pick who you want to have papers. Every one of my kids can be registered 50% or higher, not all of them were sold with papers, I actually sold quite a few bottle baby bucks that were 100% and they didn't come with papers when I sold them. 
Now food for thought, this is what I have done over the years. Right or wrong I don't know but I think I am doing fairly well. I started out with all commercial does. I have always bought 100% bucks. Now the off spring to them would be 50%, breed those again to a 100% buck and that's 75%........on and on the % kept getting higher AND they were stock that had the traits that I wanted in my herd. When I come across a nice registered doe of course I purchased it and put it in the mix. Now I still have quite a few commercial does, they are good does so I'm not going to sell them since I have the room for them and they are still paying their way but I am slowly getting less and less commercial and low % and higher %. I'm kinda doing it the long way but it's working for me lol and I didn't have to start over when I came up with the master plan of registered stock.
Now as for expense of registering them. Of course the ones you buy you need to pay to transfer in your name, and the ones you keep you need to register. But since I do have a good amount of buyers who want high % but don't care about the papers I sell kids with a application. That means i don't pay the fee to register them and then they pay to transfer in their name, they simply pay to register them in their name right off the bat. 
Again this is what works for me


----------



## Val15 (Jan 15, 2015)

Great Explanations on why you do them.  I like that you can give the buyer a chance to register one if it is possible. I didn't have that chance as they didn't register their full blood parents of the one I bought.

At the time it didn't matter to me as I am not showing them etc. We are raising them for us. But Like others have said here a few goats turn into more real fast! We decided to keep the kids from the two does we bought that were pregnant since they would not be related to the buck. If all goes well this year we should have 7 kids  We may keep a buck if we have one.... have him wethered (sp) for company for our other buck, and sell some to cover some of the feed cost.


----------

